# Guess my body fat%



## guess (Nov 19, 2015)

I was curious as to what my body fat% appears to be and how lean/muscular I am?


----------



## Rip (Nov 19, 2015)

probably around 12%


----------



## Popeye (Nov 19, 2015)

Nice first post, guess what mine is...


----------



## ToolSteel (Nov 19, 2015)

Abs on a skinny guy are like tits on a...

Nevermind.


----------



## Seeker (Nov 19, 2015)

Guess how tall I am


----------



## stonetag (Nov 19, 2015)

Did you mean to be on Craigs list....personals?


----------



## mickems (Nov 19, 2015)

guess said:


> I was curious as to what my body fat% appears to be and how lean/muscular I am?
> 
> View attachment 2239
> View attachment 2240
> ...



 12%bf, 5% muscle content and the rest is 83% gay matter.


----------



## Iron1 (Nov 19, 2015)

|     |      |      |      <-- That many.


----------



## jennerrator (Nov 19, 2015)

ToolSteel said:


> Abs on a skinny guy are like tits on a...
> 
> Nevermind.



abs are delicious!


----------



## John Ziegler (Nov 19, 2015)

[/IMG]


----------



## snake (Nov 19, 2015)

Seeker said:


> Guess how tall I am



5'-0"??? Higher or lower???


----------



## GYMBRAT (Nov 19, 2015)

No abs for me again till February. Just a faint reminder of where they are....


----------



## snake (Nov 19, 2015)

I'm going with 12%


----------



## John Ziegler (Nov 20, 2015)

snake said:


> I'm going with 12%



Is that you when you were 13 years old ?


----------



## guess (Nov 20, 2015)

mickems: bf and muscle are the only things I haven't measured yet. However, for the last one, the actual value was 100% straight and 0% gay for me, but I appreciate your effort.


----------



## guess (Nov 20, 2015)

snake: 6"0 so higher

Also thanks to those that gave a realistic estimate, looking at 12%. I do a lot of leg training due to the sport I'm in so I want to start more arm training. I've been doing lots of full body weight workouts for arms but plan on moving onto weight training. Do you all recommend I cut the body fat% to 6-8% or am I fine where I'm at?


----------



## snake (Nov 20, 2015)

Zeigler said:


> Is that you when you were 13 years old ?



That's way better then I looked at 15 y.o.


----------



## snake (Nov 20, 2015)

guess said:


> Do you all recommend I cut the body fat% to 6-8% or am I fine where I'm at?



8% is the no-gain zone for me. Eat clean if you want but eat often. I would think a few extra pounds may help you so run a clean bulk. Do you have any idea how many calories you are taking in? Don't guess if you don't know but find out. Also your check your total protein intake. I am not a protein nut but I have a feeling yours is low by most standards.


----------



## ECKSRATED (Nov 20, 2015)

I never understood these threads. Guess my body fat? For what? Who gives a fukk. Or is this just a way for u to show everyone how ripped your abs are? U do have some nice abs but I still don't get the body fat question. U know you're super lean so why even ask. I'd say you're closer to 10 percent.


----------



## guess (Nov 20, 2015)

Skate: I eat 2500-3000 and exercise a lot. My diet is extremely clean... I make all my food from scratch, produce, and fruit. Don't eat processed sugar/fats. I eat a lot of fish/eggs/legumes etc... for protein. I should probably calculate exact macros so I know how much proteins I am getting but generally half my diet is high protein foods. Maybe paying attention to that specifically will help and upping the amount of upper body strength exercise. You're also right that that a few extra pounds may end up helping in the long run with eating more protein and upper strength. Thanks so much for the advise -I'll try that out!


----------



## Seeker (Nov 20, 2015)

snake said:


> 5'-0"??? Higher or lower???



Damn! Definitely higher


----------



## guess (Nov 20, 2015)

ECKSRATED: I guess you're right. I was always just curious at what bf I was and heard the cheaper devices were inaccurate anyways so didn't end up buying them. On the other hand, I didn't want to spend hundreds for more expensive ones. I honestly had bad judgement in my own body image was so thanks for the comment. I guess what I perceived of myself was off and a lot of you helped put things in perspective. I really was thinking people would respond that I should lose weight etc.... In no way would I ever want to show off (hence why I concealed my identity). This was something just personal for me and my knowledge. Most people that know me don't even know I have abs. My top priority is to be healthy and looks are secondary. They are still important to me and I felt like these forums could help to see where I stand and could improve. I really never have received comments on body image or discussed/shared with anyone so decided to give it a go. True, probably no one really cares and maybe I already am lean. I guess I really never noticed that. Thanks for helping keeping things in check for me.


----------



## thqmas (Nov 20, 2015)

You don't need to lose any weight brother. You need to put on some muscles. You have to take that body image of yours, throw it in the toilet and flush it.

Don't try to drop your BF to 8% or less - you don't have enough muscle to make that 8% look good on you. With your shoulder width, I think that dropping even more fat and losing weight is a bad idea.

What sport do you do btw?


----------



## guess (Nov 20, 2015)

thqmas: Thanks haha! That is sound advice! I can see you're right about not loosing the weight then. I guess if I build more muscle, it will be better in the long run. Do you think I should focus more on shoulder and/or arm muscle strength? 

I do track, soccer, and lower body martial arts.


----------



## thqmas (Nov 20, 2015)

guess said:


> thqmas: Thanks haha! That is sound advice! I can see you're right about not loosing the weight then. I guess if I build more muscle, it will be better in the long run. Do you think I should focus more on shoulder and/or arm muscle strength?
> 
> I do track, soccer, and lower body martial arts.



Big shoulder do tend to give a more 3d look and makes you look wider.
I don't like the idea of working the arms when you don't have a strong fundamental upper body to support the muscles.

My best advise for you is: work your back, It will give you everything you need on the long run.

A wide and strong back give your body the foundations it needs and the place for new muscle tissue to grow.

Working your arms now, is like trying to make a boinzai tree grow big fruits. The fruits have no foundation on which to grow on, so they will grow small. 

Remember that a strong back will also give you an advantage in martial arts, and when combined with flexibility, your kicks will become deadly powerful.


----------



## HollyWoodCole (Nov 20, 2015)

Well it depends on what your goals are. Why do you care what your bf% is?  You looking for aesthetics, want to start bodybuilding, what?

If you're looking to gain eating and heavy movements in the big three are where you need to be. Wish I had those abs tho lol


----------



## guess (Nov 21, 2015)

thqmas said:


> Big shoulder do tend to give a more 3d look and makes you look wider.
> I don't like the idea of working the arms when you don't have a strong fundamental upper body to support the muscles.
> 
> My best advise for you is: work your back, It will give you everything you need on the long run.
> ...



Thanks! That makes a lot more sense! I'll go around this time focusing on the back first. I appreciate the advise. Do you suggest machine/weights or body exercises (ie. pull-ups) to start? I've been mainly doing pushups and pull-ups since January but not really weights. I did weights for a long time 1.5-2 years ago but I don't think it was so-so effective because I focused on arms first rather than back.


----------



## guess (Nov 21, 2015)

HollyWoodCole said:


> Well it depends on what your goals are. Why do you care what your bf% is?  You looking for aesthetics, want to start bodybuilding, what?
> 
> If you're looking to gain eating and heavy movements in the big three are where you need to be. Wish I had those abs tho lol



I'm not trying to go crazy into bodybuilding such as in being really big. However, I just want to add some more upper-body definition since most sport I do focuses on the lower body waist down. What I need more of is back, shoulders, chest, and arms. I was just curious as to bf I posted why in a comment above.


----------



## Popeye (Nov 21, 2015)

This thread is annoying the shit outta me.

First...a normal person makes an introduction
Second...you're just skinny dude, like, child skinny...
Third...are you asking if you should lift? Yes! Pick something up besides a soccer ball.

What's your motive? I'm confused over here...push ups and pull ups?...did you forget what site you joined?

And if I sound like an asshole...that's because I'm an asshole.


----------



## thqmas (Nov 21, 2015)

My favorites for back are:
Deadlift
barbell rows
Snatch grip upright rows
Kroc Rows
Pull overs

But for you I suggest the following for starters:
T Bar Row or Barbell Bent-over Row
Cable Seated Row
Cable Pulldown
Dumbbell Bent-over Row
Dumbbell Pullover
Barbell Shrug

There is something unconventional that I'm doing for some time now: I do Dumbbell Pullover as a finisher for Chest, Back and Shoulders. I mean, I'm doing the pullover at the end of each workout.

It may sound dumb, but this exercise is amazing for upper body, Check it out. You will be amazed how much this forgotten exercise can add to upper body mass.


----------



## thqmas (Nov 21, 2015)

Popeye said:


> This thread is annoying the shit outta me.
> 
> First...a normal person makes an introduction
> Second...you're just skinny dude, like, child skinny...
> ...



We need more assholes like you Popeye.


----------



## ToolSteel (Nov 21, 2015)

8%, especially for a natural athlete, is simply unnecessary and unhealthy.


----------



## Rip (Nov 21, 2015)

between 12 and 13






guess said:


> I was curious as to what my body fat% appears to be and how lean/muscular I am?
> 
> View attachment 2239
> View attachment 2240
> ...


----------



## El Gringo (Nov 21, 2015)

Some people here need to take it easy on the guy. I think he's just trying to find out if he should bulk or cut, being that he was asking about going down to 6-8%. It sounds like he's looking for an aesthetic look, but he needs at least another 15lbs of muscle before he can look good at 6-8%. Obviously he needs to bulk, because if he goes to 6-8% with his frame, he'll look like a starved Ethiopian child. He seems to have his diet in check and if he can bulk cleanly, he'll be looking solid. Keep in mind if you put on muscle without adding fat, your bf% will drop as your weight. I'd rather be in his position and bulk for 15-20 lbs then have to cut 15-20.


----------



## guess (Nov 21, 2015)

Thank you thqmas! I'll start those; the list you made is really informative with all the links. I could not thank you enough! This is excellent. I assume 2-3 times a week to allow for growth/recovery in between?


----------



## guess (Nov 21, 2015)

El Gringo said:


> Some people here need to take it easy on the guy. I think he's just trying to find out if he should bulk or cut, being that he was asking about going down to 6-8%. It sounds like he's looking for an aesthetic look, but he needs at least another 15lbs of muscle before he can look good at 6-8%. Obviously he needs to bulk, because if he goes to 6-8% with his frame, he'll look like a starved Ethiopian child. He seems to have his diet in check and if he can bulk cleanly, he'll be looking solid. Keep in mind if you put on muscle without adding fat, your bf% will drop as your weight. I'd rather be in his position and bulk for 15-20 lbs then have to cut 15-20.



Thanks for the support! That's exactly what I was looking for and I'm glad this forum answered a lot about what to do and corrected my perceptions on what I thought I needed to do. It helped me decide to not cut - something I originally was thinking of doing. I'll focus on adding the muscle with a clean bulk instead. Thanks again for the help everyone!


----------



## saltylifter (Jan 18, 2016)

Does it matter what body % you are?
If you feel good and look good what does it matter.
Skinny guys all have abs


----------



## 4acesbro21 (Feb 11, 2016)

guess said:


> Thanks for the support! That's exactly what I was looking for and I'm glad this forum answered a lot about what to do and corrected my perceptions on what I thought I needed to do. It helped me decide to not cut - something I originally was thinking of doing. I'll focus on adding the muscle with a clean bulk instead. Thanks again for the help everyone!



Id forget about hoing down , the only was is up , add food and add muscle ,dont worry about focusing on any specific muscle as if im honest you dont have a lot their so you definitely dont need to worry about if my arms are lacking or am i symmetric,  i advice you just train all body parts equal ,make some gains and see were that takes you


----------



## ToolSteel (Feb 11, 2016)

saltylifter said:


> Does it matter what body % you are?
> If you feel good and look good what does it matter.
> Skinny guys all have abs



and fat whales have boobs and booty. it's just not the same.


----------



## Devil24777 (Feb 19, 2016)

10 percent


----------



## 13gunhey498 (Apr 6, 2017)

guess said:


> I was curious as to what my body fat% appears to be and how lean/muscular I am?
> 
> View attachment 2239
> View attachment 2240
> ...



12 to 14% I guess. Good physique bro


----------



## Rip (Apr 11, 2017)

Fat women have huge guns too. Haha. 




ToolSteel said:


> and fat whales have boobs and booty. it's just not the same.


----------



## BigSwolePump (Apr 12, 2017)

13gunhey498 said:


> 12 to 14% I guess. Good physique bro


 This post is from November 2015 and the OP last post was January of 2016. I'm pretty sure that he isn't going to read this lol.


----------

